# TOP 10 Great Fingerstyle Songs (You MUST Know)



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys!

Today I’ll show you 10 great fingerstyle songs of all times starting with some easy ones (perfect for beginners) and finishing with one of the most challenging fingerstyle songs to learn on the guitar (the last one is HARD).






Let me know which one is your favourite!

Thanks for watching and have a great weekend


----------

